# Lost !! Where can i live in Thailand



## dubaigal7 (Nov 3, 2014)

hubby and I would like to live in Thailand to escape Dubai crazy prices. I would like somewhere not too far from Bangkok ( 1 to 2 hours ) is fine with decent rent - we would like to budget around 1000 dollars for rent, electricity , water , wifi ..not sure how much groceries would be and car prices ..please help !!


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

Do you have any questions?


----------



## dubaigal7 (Nov 3, 2014)

i do lots ...

please recommend somewhere outside Bangkok - affordable area ? thks


----------



## bgkk2014 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello, i m Thomas from France
i m actually near bangkok and Pattaya in a beautiful peace town

i advice you to find in Pattaya, that is realy cheap, near the beach you can find a condo for rent around 10 000 baths per month with free WIFI, swiming pool and fitness. 

You can find condo in Bangkok for only 5000 baths per month


i personnaly looking for rent a shop and making business in Pattaya you are welcome to speak about this with me 

well a car for rent is around 18 000 baths per month 

a motorbick 3500 baths 

best regards


----------



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

so how to find a condo in BKK for 5000? What is the deposit?


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

You budget equates to 30,000 Bhat per month, you can find a very nice apartment in Bangkok for that. I imagine a 5000 bhat apartment might not be somewhere you'd aspire to live.

How are you going to get a visa? Most rentals are 6-12 months minimum and most visas are 2 months maximum.

I'd like to do the same as you and funnily enough I came from Dubai too, but I'm restricted to short term rentals here. I got a large studio for 25,000 bhat per month.


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

I'd say short term accomm in Bangkok is half the price of longer term accomm in Dubai. Long term accommodation in Bangkok is about a quarter the price of Dubai.


----------



## tforty (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

Hua Hin can be one of the places you want to check out. It's a beach resort about 2:30 hours drive south of Bangkok. Here you can get some info. about living in HuaHin. 

Try check out info from the site huahintoday.

Best of luck,

TF


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

You will need to consider the visa issue. Although I have recently heard a legal firm will set you up with a 'business' visa, giving you right to indefinitely extend your stay (in theory) for around THB 70,000 I have no other details, nor can confirm this at present, or what other catches there may be... Stay far far away from the 'Elite' visa program, unless you have more money than sense... 

Unfortunately, Thailand is simply down on 'farangs' under 50 enjoying the high life for longer than a few months at a go now, which is an unintended consequence of the 'affirmative action' they practice. 

In fairness, it can go the other way, Dubai and Singapore being good examples of costs gone haywire to the detriment of most locals while the elite clean up!

But your budget of US$1000 for rent alone will present you no problems anywhere, just use it wisely, and bargain! They will be happy to take you for that and more when you 'could' get the same thing for US$500. No matter what, right now IT IS A BUYERS MARKET, walk away, and they'll likely get reasonable fast! Or maybe not, they may have more pain to go through before the penny drops here that the party is for the time being, over.

For a few months, you'll get acceptable accommodation at that price in the swankier parts of Bangkok, hua Hin, or the pattaya/rayong area. Rayong is nice too, some of it is industrialised, but there are pockets. The thing about Pattaya, is that it is still Pattaya, no matter where you go there! The smiles are less genuine and the prices are not far from the global standard now.

Chiang Mai is an option, and many very cheap flights will get you to downtown BKK door to door within 2 hours, 4 if you count the airport 'dance of the dead'.

I would strongly consider BKK and do away with the car idea altogether, driving in Thailand if you are not local is just not a good idea, some people do (they're the guys who have the insurance and ownership in their Thai spouses name) I don't, you can google why in your own time. 

Some condos in BKK offer a free hourly shuttle bus drop off and pick up to the supermarkets, how good is that? Also taxis and trains in central BKK are good and cheap. For details about cost of living in general, go to the esteemed numbeo website, you'll get accurate figures there down to the last loaf of bread for any major city worldwide.


----------

